# Brother DCP-120C unter ubuntu



## Sevi1604 (21. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum Multifunktionsdrucker Brother DCP-120C:

Wie installiere ich diesen Drucker unter Ubuntu?
Ich weis, dass mann den Treiber des MFC-210C benutzen soll, aber ich weis nich wie ich das teil dann zum laufen bring.

bitte helft mir!!

mfG

Sevi1604


----------

